# newbie with new collection



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

First off.. got to say a masssssiiiveee thanks to Juicy Detailing, for sorting me out with all the gear at great price and giving good banter while spending my life away..

.. anyways with sitting, looking at this site its made me want a load of stuff.. maybe gone a bit OTT for it being my first time buying a load of gear, but its there for when i need stuff!

anyways, piccys!


























































































































































list:

Chemical guys Jet seal
Chemical guys Metal shine
Chemical guys Black light
Chemical guys V07
Chemical guys Bodywash and wax
Chemical guys P40 detalier x2
Chemical guys bug bugger and tar remover
Chemical guys glass workz
Chemical guys orange degreaser
Chemical guys maxi suds
Chemical guys pad conditioner
Chemical guys wheel guard
Chemical guys extream shine
Chemical guys new look trim gel
Chemical guys g6 hyper coat
Chemical guys stripper scent

DoDo Juice spindoctor + DoDo Juice supernatural backing plate
DoDo Juice home brew
DoDo Juice orange crush
DoDo Juice need for speed
DoDo Juice lime prime
DoDo Juice born slippy
DoDo Juice born slippy concentrate
DoDo Juice clearly menthol
DoDo Juice supernatural glass polish
DoDo Juice clay bars

Valet pro billberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro citrus pre-cleaner
Valet pro dionysus trim glitz
Valet pro talos protectant
Valet pro argus leather + vinyl cream

Autoglym bumper care
Autoglym car glass polish
Autoglym super resin polish
Autoglym leather cure balm

Juicy detailing Snow foam + lance kit
Juicy detailing bubblicious air scent x2
Collinite 476
Iron-X
Bilt hamber auto clay
303 aerospace protectant
303 fabric/vinyl cleaner
3M sample pots (fast-cut, extra-fine, ultra-fine) + hex logic pads

DoDo Juice tribble mitt
DoDo Juice supernatural finger mitts x3
DoDo Juice mint merkin
Chemical Guys ufo app
Chemical Guys mirco fiber app
Juicy Detailing Brushes
Juicy Detailing large drying towls x4
Juicy Detailing muff mitts x2
various MF, brushes, bottles and sprayers
and a good old bottle of white vinegar

hope yous all like

also if you think there should be something else to the list,, of other products you think i should try, let me know 

thanks
steven


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

atleast u didnt spend to much :lol:

nice order


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my days! :doublesho

£££££££££££££££££££


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice Products:thumb:

You are Dodo Fan


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking collection matey, you do get some good banter from jen and the guys


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow what a order you wallet mus feel alot lighter now


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.. Just need to sort the man cave!

Yeah, been a few pennys spent.. But just could not say no! Must say though, my other half did pay a 31d to half of whats there for xmas  

Still after a few things, like buckets, pad cleaner ect..

Only seen Jen on one trip as she has a broken foot at the moment.. Bless!

Thanks
Steven


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice collection..... Just need to save up to buy the car to use it all on....

:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice collection, and loving the last one. 

Fish


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for that I need to show this post to SWMBO just to prove that I am not too bad afterall.


----------



## Lars Z (Jul 20, 2011)

Did the valeting van come as a freebie with all that stuff?????:doublesho


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Good grief:doublesho that's the opposite of what I have come to learn over the years, two years on and I'm still trying to use up my stuff so I can stick to the minimum as most is never used or is duplicated many times over.


Lovely stuff there, reminds me when I was a kid in a sweet or toy shop lol


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah I have got a fair bit like.. But will use different stuff at different times ect.. Depensing on the wash and stages plus time I use/have..

Got a lovley audi a3 3.2 v6 jobbie its like my baby.. So want to treat it lol.. Cant wait to have a heated garage lol. 

Just need to sort storage now :/


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wowzers :thumb: that is one hell of a batch there and some top quality products aswell, some of my favourite stuff there. You planning in doing your cars 10 times a day? :lol: 
Dare I ask how much you splashed out in one go?


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be doing mine and a few of the of the familys cars if they want them done lol..

Hmm It was just under the 600 mark.. I just think its for a good cause, so not to bad lol! When the sun comes back, me and a few mates arr going to have a bbq detailing day, well planned ahead :/ ..

Steven


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

7sins said:


> I will be doing mine and a few of the of the familys cars if they want them done lol..
> 
> Hmm It was just under the 600 mark.. I just think its for a good cause, so not to bad lol! When the sun comes back, me and a few mates arr going to have a bbq detailing day, well planned ahead :/ ..
> 
> Steven


Great haul matey good start to a good collection.... Hmmm seems like you've got enough to last you a while too.

Seems a decent price for all that stuff, welcome to the worse than crack cocaine addiction, think I've spent about the same over the past few months....


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

ashk said:


> Great haul matey good start to a good collection.... Hmmm seems like you've got enough to last you a while too.
> 
> Seems a decent price for all that stuff, welcome to the worse than crack cocaine addiction, think I've spent about the same over the past few months....


Thanks bud!

Yeah got a bit to stop me going back and forth as its a 40,min drive from mine to the shop!

The price really dose add up fast like! you got the same sort of products?

Steven


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the idea of having detailing bbq's. 

Fish


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow you've got some gear there mate!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You may have saved that company from the credit crunch LOL , great collection you will have fun trying all this gear looks good


----------



## Fordyl (Jan 15, 2011)

Got enough stuff there for everyones car here on DW.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wtf. im struggling to afford a tub of polish and pads and you go buy all of that! fair play to you sir! enjoy


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Fish said:


> I like the idea of having detailing bbq's.
> 
> Fish


Yeah I had planned it well before I even got the stuff, sad I know but cant wait :/



simon burns said:


> Wow you've got some gear there mate!:thumb:


Thanks bud



Derekh929 said:


> You may have saved that company from the credit crunch LOL , great collection you will have fun trying all this gear looks good


Yeah I know.. I have got some of the same sort of products to try and swap on different parta of the car.



Fordyl said:


> Got enough stuff there for everyones car here on DW.


Yeah, maybe did buy a lil to much for first time buy lol.



possul said:


> Wtf. im struggling to afford a tub of polish and pads and you go buy all of that! fair play to you sir! enjoy


Lol thanks bud, I will try! cant wait for the sun again.

Steven


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Stunning first buy! You have a great collection there m8!


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Carshine said:


> Stunning first buy! You have a great collection there m8!


Thanks mate! Think am going to sort the spare space in the out house to store it all..

Would people say I maybe need a heater of some for, as its not a very well sealed room and its outside! So will always be at air temp.. Will the cold weather have a affect on the products?

Thanks
Steven


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

7sins said:


> Thanks mate! Think am going to sort the spare space in the out house to store it all..
> 
> Would people say I maybe need a heater of some for, as its not a very well sealed room and its outside! So will always be at air temp.. Will the cold weather have a affect on the products?
> 
> ...


Cold weather or any chance of freezing can certainly destroy some of your polishes. QD's, soap and pastewaxes will be fine!
I have all my gear in a insulated outdoorshed with a small heater just to be safe 
Put the products you care much for inside in your house.


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Carshine said:


> Cold weather or any chance of freezing can certainly destroy some of your polishes. QD's, soap and pastewaxes will be fine!
> I have all my gear in a insulated outdoorshed with a small heater just to be safe
> Put the products you care much for inside in your house.


Ahh okay, thanks bud! Think I am going to buy a lil heater today then! Getting sick of keep kicking all these boxes in my room lol

Steven


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## medmania (Jun 28, 2011)

treasure)


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks people.. 

Steven


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

7sins said:


> Yeah, maybe did buy a lil to much for first time buy lol.
> 
> Steven


You can never have to much mate


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> You can never have to much mate


 Lol I will tell the other half this 

Steven


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: What i tell mine. She doesn't see the amusing side :lol:


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, mine didnt either.. Has just said am stupied :/

Steven


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

:driver: man dont worry they will never understand us...just tell her what about nail polish, she will just say it is just because i want to look nice for you, i am doing it for you, and you will just answer yes babes and i want the car to look good for you because you look so nice and you deserve the best so i do it for you as well!! not for me not for the car!

and i agree with the mate who spoke on p.3 keep the gear indoors til u get the heat. and while you work its going to be a bit harder to work the liquids and the creams by hand...

nice buy...good luck using it...it reminds me of my first buy as well of gear and sweets :lol:

best of luck


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

lol i will have to try tht one.. spesh since she is busy doing her nails as i type this!

going to try get a heater next week as a bit skint now after getting 4 new rubbers for the car !

anyways.. started to sort my "man cave" out.. well not so much of a cave but more of a.. well.. coffin, tiny space!

some picks:


































































just need to let it all dry now.. also have a lower tool box to put back in from my garage.. fun and games!

steven


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, thats some collection there, that would do a car from a to z, and will look the business, that is some serious collection there.


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks bud 

Steven


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

man u dont need a heat for that honestly go get some insulation..trust me i thought u were refering to larger area which is wide open...and even if it is, havent u ever heard about the [dont know the english word] its like transparent thick nylon which zips to the ground from the roof and locks the place....that is what i use ....if u wish i can post u picture...and about nail always think of HER u know everything turns around her even the car care u wish to do! its for her to be ridin with pride and not some dirty filthy stainy car!

cheers mate


----------



## scotty-boi (May 22, 2011)

That's a nice little collection. Definitely a start!


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol I know ita tiny.. But never seems to be more then 5 degrees on a hot day.. Always cold!, not sure what you,mean bud.,pick would be great thanks!

Steven


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks bud


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

7sins said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Yeah got a bit to stop me going back and forth as its a 40,min drive from mine to the shop!
> 
> ...


Yeah maye its bad when you have a shop not far from you i have Polishedbliss 15 minutes away from me and its on a road i use quite a lot when out working...

Got a few similar products mate. Had a clear out the other week and got them all arranged and totted up if only she knew....


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah thats for sure.. It didnt help when I keep going to hair shampoo shops with thw wife.. And all the bed head stuff in all its colours just started to look like dodo juice products lol

Steven


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Some brill products there matey Jen and Andrew are super people to deal with :thumb:


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks bud, yeah there sorted me out with some good deals like 

Steven


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great collection..


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Monk said:


> we need a pic steven! bed head woman care detailing products...ooo yeah man...if our women were cars they would be bugattis this stuff cost more than dodo juice last less and updated every month...noone told them that the supernatural last ups to 5 monthsif u apply it 2ice a year...man but it must be a good woman detailing product because mine uses those also:wall::lol:


Lol, I just said this to my other half, and her reply.. Well its every 2 month I need a new shampo lol



tonyy said:


> Great collection..


Thanks mate!

Steven


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

u see i was rite she spends as much as u spend evry 2 months...l0ol andwe do it evry 6 soo?we r ok


----------



## 7sins (Oct 6, 2008)

Monk said:


> u see i was rite she spends as much as u spend evry 2 months...l0ol andwe do it evry 6 soo?we r ok


Yup, thats for sure!

I need to get some picks up of my buckets, they came yesterday! Cheaper then the top makrs, but look just as good!

Steven


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

glad for u man...i use 4 buckets the same twin bucket system tho but i always use 2 wash mitts...my buckets are mirka but doesnt matter what the brand is bro as long as they serve u well...


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Nice lot of goodies you've got there....hope the weather picks up soon so you can get used it. Foots all better now so pop in when your passing


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

*wow*

so what was the final bill then?


----------



## adeykitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice to see youre getting one or two bits together mate,youre a man after my own heart,Enjoy.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow you dont do thinks by half do you.
great start to your collection


----------

